# [SOLVED]hal nie montuje automatycznie dvd

## tanasz

Witam,

na świeżo postawionym systemie mam problem z automatycznym montowaniem DVD.

przy montowaniu z palca:

 *Quote:*   

> mount /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom

 

montuje bez problemu.

Dodam iż pendrive montowany jest automatycznie.

Z góry dzięki za pomoc

----------

## mbar

hal's dead, baby, hal's dead.

----------

## tanasz

nie mam pojęcia dlaczego ale zaczęło działać.

solved

----------

## Pryka

 *mbar wrote:*   

> hal's dead, baby, hal's dead.

 

Szkoda, że tylko w xorgu, bo w reszcie sytemu tkwi dalej

----------

## mbar

Szkoda, ale to tylko kwestia czasu. Jak zwykle  :Wink: 

----------

